# Identify my R33 GTR Series number?



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Is there a way I can find out which Series number my '97 R33 GTR is using like the FAST software or something?
It's got a series 1/2 interior,but a Series 3 exterior,right down to the small vent on the indicator surround,but then also got no passenger airbag,which would indicate a series 1.
But my GTR is a 1997 model and i'd have thought that all GTR's made then would be a Series 2 at the minimum,and they all came with passenger airbag's on standard Series 2 GTR's right? Another thing to add to the mix is that 1997 seems to be when the Series 3's came out as i've seen several '97 Series 3's,and i've also seen a few Series 2 GTR's with Series 3 part's fitted to them..

It's been in the UK since '98 and i've got history from when it was first brought here so i would hvae guessed that if anything was changed then the receipts would be here as proof but there isn't anything,and i've got a folder full of documents from even the first MOT in '98..

I can provide my VIN to whoever can find out,just like to know as it seem's like i've got a mix of parts on my car.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

PM me your VIN number & I can check against our records to give an accurate guide as to when your car was first registered.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thank you PM sent


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks to Miguel,i'm pretty sure to say that my car is a Series 2,however i've got a Series 3 exterior so i'm guessing that they fitted it with that exterior towards the "change" between the 2 different series model's..


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> thanks to Miguel,i'm pretty sure to say that my car is a Series 2,however i've got a Series 3 exterior so i'm guessing that they fitted it with that exterior towards the "change" between the 2 different series model's..


nback in my Punto Days there was a series 1 and series 2. but in between they created all sorts of bastard hybrids. Probably a case of using whats left in the parts bin before fitting the newer spec items.

I wonder if Miguel can tell me anything about NIFSCO - Nissan fleet sales, which is on a sticker on my early 1995 model, wonder if my car was owned by Nissan themselveS?


mook


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

could always drop him a pm? i think it's something along those lines aswell,where the new batch of parts came in and they started using them,but the thing that confuses me is that there are car's which appear to be made after mine,without xenons,lip etc etc

can anyone confirm if Series 3 parts where avaliable to Series 2 car's as option's when the car was ordered?


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

you will probably find its been badly crashed all the panels where cobbled together and they threw what ever interior they had lying around in the scrap yard in:thumbsup::clap:



or your suggestion may also work


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Emil, what colour is the interior, (seats) blue or red.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

it's the blue series 1/2 interior mate


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds like a series 2 with some bits of a 3 thrown in. Or a series 3 with bits of a 2 thrown in. Call it a series 2.5, lol.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

lmao never thought of that,it's now know as a Series 2.5 R33 GTR


----------



## waffe (Apr 25, 2009)

deniliquinsportingcarclub.com is place with tech info


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Did all the midnight purple gtrs including series 3 have blue interiors or did the series 3 have red the same as the others?

Reason I ask is everything on mine except the seat inserts is series 3.


----------



## Tyberious (Feb 6, 2011)

D-Ranged said:


> Did all the midnight purple gtrs including series 3 have blue interiors or did the series 3 have red the same as the others?
> 
> Reason I ask is everything on mine except the seat inserts is series 3.


Is it a non V-Spec?
I was under the impression that only the V-Specs had the red interior.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

only Series 3 R33 GTR's had the red interior,unless it's been fitted afterwards.

Although,not ruling out the fact that a late Series 2 car may also have them,or it was an option?


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

The date it was registered is not nessesary the date it was manufactured, this can got from FAST. Have you had the date of manufacture (not registered) verified from FAST ?

Without knowing the VIN I would say you have a series 1 with later additions. The fact that it does not have a passenger air bag places it firmly in the series 1 batch (manufactured, not registered, pre 1996). Clues to series 1 are :

the steering wheel, series 1 steering wheels had a big "lump" in the middle instead of the later series 2/3 more sleek one.

the flat dash around the clock and hazard warning switch, which is a raised curve on the series 2/3. Also the series 1 dash had a different finish, "smoother" than the "rough and matt" series 2/3

and of course the blue interior patches on the seats, as opposed to the red series 3.

This is an interior picture (a very old one, taken before I purchased her) of my Series 2 GTR manufactured in February 1996 (verified by FAST). You can just see the raised curved area on the dash.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Check to see if you have all these fitted, mine is a series 3.


Xenon Headlights (version 3 only)
Rear Fog Lights (version 3 only))
Front bumper with extra air duct (version 3 only)
Bigger, deeper front splitter with bigger brake cooling air duct (20mm lower) (version 3 only)
Revised ABS control programme (version 3 only)
Reinforced brake pedal bracket (version 3 only) 
Reinforced rear suspension member fitting (version 3 only)
Rear floor reinforcement bar (version 3 only)
Revised Colour scheme interior (Red) (version 3 only)
From Feb 1997


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

but my old R33 was a mix of 95 and 97 car

there was a bunch like this in the UK, I think they where "showroom" models in japan. ie the 95 car had 97 upgrade bits fitted so had a lower serial number but series 2 and 3 stuff added before it was first registered.

you can tell from the serial number how old it is


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

yess you can,Miguel very kindly gave me a rough indication from when it was made from his records 
it was quite different,old model car's with bit's of newer model fitted


----------



## MMT (Nov 10, 2010)

When I bought mine the guy claimed it was a 97 and it is in fact registered as a 97P. However, I did a bit of digging on Aussie skyline forums and managed to work out from VIN numbers people were asking to be FAST that mine was about an Aug 1996. Mine has Blue linings in the head rests, the raised steering wheel boss, passenger air bag, curved dash by the clock...so mine too is a mish mash.
I've always been told that that a good way to identify year of manufacture is to look on the seatbelt tags, unless they've been changed of course.


----------



## MMT (Nov 10, 2010)

JapFreak786 said:


> yess you can,Miguel very kindly gave me a rough indication from when it was made from his records
> it was quite different,old model car's with bit's of newer model fitted


[email protected] has a 1995 R33 GTR with the same front bumper as yours.


----------



## jlgumby (May 23, 2010)

MMT said:


> When I bought mine the guy claimed it was a 97 and it is in fact registered as a 97P. However, I did a bit of digging on Aussie skyline forums and managed to work out from VIN numbers people were asking to be FAST that mine was about an Aug 1996. Mine has Blue linings in the head rests, the raised steering wheel boss, passenger air bag, curved dash by the clock...so mine too is a mish mash.
> I've always been told that that a good way to identify year of manufacture is to look on the seatbelt tags, unless they've been changed of course.


That sounds consistent with a '97 or late '96 (Series 2), should have those things. Series 1's would not have any of those bar the Blue inserts which all 1's and 2's had. 

It sounds like yours is correct for a series 2.


----------

